# Storing goose breast...



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

What is the proper way to freeze the meat? In water like you do with fish? 

We knocked down 17 birds and one of them was a really nice blue that I am going to have sent to the taxidermist. I had a really great time and had never been goose hunting before and it was a blast if you will. 

Thanks to the guys who offered up info on my previous post. I really appreciated it. I will post up some pics tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Definitely store them in water. 

I put the breasts in a bag and then I partially fill the bag with water. I then fill up the sink with water and submerge it. By placing the partilally filled bag underwater, you will be able to squeeze all the air out.

I've kept goose, in the freezer, longer than you wanna know, and they always taste good as long as all the air was removed.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Goose breast is what made me finally buy a "Seals-a-Meal" vacuum packer although water works well.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heres what I do with Goose breast. Put them in the crab trap in the canal. Bad thing about that is all the crabs leave the canal.

Charlie


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Heres what I do with Goose breast. Put them in the crab trap in the canal. Bad thing about that is all the crabs leave the canal.
> 
> Charlie


Ha! This is pretty much the truth.
Stangfan the best way to eat goose is in gumbo. Get a recipe from someone who knows what they're doing. I've eaten gumbo made strictly with snow/blue goose breasts and it was excellent. Everyone went back for seconds.
If you try to bake/grill goose like a chicken, your tastebuds will have a stage 5 meltdown.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

We vac-pac them! They stay fresh longer.. no water! We put them on freezer paper and stick them in the freezer till it's a little hard then vac-pac them. We do this with fish to!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Ha! This is pretty much the truth.
> Stangfan the best way to eat goose is in gumbo. Get a recipe from someone who knows what they're doing. I've eaten gumbo made strictly with snow/blue goose breasts and it was excellent. Everyone went back for seconds.
> If you try to bake/grill goose like a chicken, your tastebuds will have a stage 5 meltdown.


I heard to fry them up like chicken fried steak or chicken fried chicken I guess


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

If you got 17, I'll assume you got a lot of snows. Kinda tough meat. Storing them like fish is the best way. Add some water to that ziplock and put em in the freezer. I think the best way to cook snows and blues is to smoke them whole. All these crab trap guys just havn't aquired the taste for it yet.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

BondBroker said:


> If you got 17, I'll assume you got a lot of snows. Kinda tough meat. Storing them like fish is the best way. Add some water to that ziplock and put em in the freezer. I think the best way to cook snows and blues is to smoke them whole. All these crab trap guys just havn't aquired the taste for it yet.


Having them Chicken Fried or like a Jamblaya is very good to!! I agree I like the way the taste for some reason they don't seem so gamey to me. I guess it's all in the way you cook them! What do you smoke them with? How do you season it?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Pay no attention to the nay sayers, snow goose breasts are quite good if cooked properly. Fry them like you mentioned, make a good gravy from the drippings, serve over rice, and it's excellent. You can also marinade and grill the breasts any way you like, with or without japs/bacon/cream cheese. The key is to grill them to rare/medium rare at the most. They will NOT be tough. Or you can blacken them and eat on sandwiches, but again, leave it rare to medium rare. I rarely waste a duck or goose on something like gumbo. Gumbo is for tasteless meats like chicken with a good strong sausage.

And freeze them in water like fish.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

fish&game said:


> Having them Chicken Fried or like a Jamblaya is very good to!! I agree I like the way the taste for some reason they don't seem so gamey to me. I guess it's all in the way you cook them! What do you smoke them with? How do you season it?


You must have a husband that really knows how to cook!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> *We vac-pac them! They stay fresh longer.. no water!* We put them on freezer paper and stick them in the freezer till it's a little hard then vac-pac them. We do this with fish to!


*I'm sure this method works okay, but water will not hurt them.* It also doesn't require the cost of a vacuum packer and the expensive plastic rolls while accomplishing the same thing. If you think about it, even vacuum packed meat is frozen in water. The water in the cells of the meat freezes, doesn't it?

By the way, I've kept goose for 2 years in water. As long as the tissue isn't freezer burned, it'll be fine. You absolutely have to remove the air, unless you're going to eat it fairly soon.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I do plan on eating it very soon. I separated the meat into 2 different bags yesterday so that way I can eat as I feel like it but plan on eating it within the next 2 months if not sooner. 

Someone said to use the drippings from frying to make a gravy. Just exactly how do you do that? My cooking skills are rather limited but what I can cook I can cook very well. Thanks for all the input I really appreciate it.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

SpeckledTrout said:


> *I'm sure this method works okay, but water will not hurt them.* It also doesn't require the cost of a vacuum packer and the expensive plastic rolls while accomplishing the same thing. If you think about it, even vacuum packed meat is frozen in water. The water in the cells of the meat freezes, doesn't it?
> 
> By the way, I've kept goose for 2 years in water. As long as the tissue isn't freezer burned, it'll be fine. You absolutely have to remove the air, unless you're going to eat it fairly soon.


I didn't say water would hurt them, did I? I told him how we do it and how that works for us!


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

To make gravy just remove the cooked meat you just chicken fried from the SKILLET (not a deep fryer) and slowly add small amounts of flour while stirring constantly. When the flour absorbs the oil and turns brown slowly pour in warmed milk - again while stirring. You'll have to experiment with how much milk but a cup is about right. When it thickens up add salt & pepper and your done.

Next feed the goose to the dog (if he'll eat it) and you can have all the gravy & rice you want! lol The next goose I eat that taste good will be the first! Funny how all gamey meats get wrapped in bacon, japs, cream cheese and grilled or made into sausage or soup to make them edible! lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The minute those breast hit the stove the stink runs me out of the house. I have stuffed down teal breast. Kinda like a dove. And dont tell me "you havent tried it my way" because I think I have tried every way in the world but I caint get past the smell. I used to goose and duck all the time for many years and gave every breast away I ever cleaned.

Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> I didn't say water would hurt them, did I? I told him how we do it and how that works for us!


When you said, ....no water! It sounded like it, to me. I guess I misinterpreted it.



> And dont tell me "you havent tried it my way" because *I think* I have tried every way in the world but I caint get past the smell


*I gaurantee you haven't tried it the way I cook it.* *There, I said it.* 

The only way that you wouldn't like it is if you don't like fajitas. It is very, very good. You'd be the first person that I've met that didn't like them. Heck, even my wife loves them. She won't even try duck, either.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

It's ok!!! I see how it sounded. 

Charlie.. it's an aquired taste!! I can't get past the smell of sandhills.. but I've heard some say they are good.. just the way it smells makes me sick! I won't touch it!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Put it this way. I have never met a person that knew how to cook that didn't like duck and goose. I have met lots of people that are terrible cooks that don't like them though. 

Personally, I say that if you don't like to eat em, don't shoot em. Same reason I don't shoot mergansers, coots, buffleheads, and goldeneye.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Well said Blast & Cast - to each his own. Let's not get our feathers ruffled! lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Put it this way. I have never met a person that knew how to cook that didn't like duck and goose. I have met lots of people that are terrible cooks that don't like them though.


Ding, ding...we have a winner!

By the way, when you cook them right, they smell intoxicatingly good. They'll make you slap ya' momma.

Oh, and the sandhills can taste very good, as well. A friend finally convinced me that they can be done right. They turned out outstanding. He marinates them for a couple of days and then grills them medium rare like shiskabobs. Freakin' delicious.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

capn said:


> Put it this way. I have never met a person that knew how to cook that didn't like duck and goose. I have met lots of people that are terrible cooks that don't like them though.
> 
> Personally, I say that if you don't like to eat em, don't shoot em. Same reason I don't shoot mergansers, coots, buffleheads, and goldeneye.


Dad gum, Capn, you is much smarter than you look. 

I rate them as follows: duck is ok, goose is a step above, and crane is another step up. My wife prefers I don't bring ducks home, so I rarely shoot them (unless they are picking on me), but she will arm wrestle you for the last piece of goose or crane. I agree that proper cooking is paramount to their fitness for consumption, but the same can be said of any meat. My sister can kill a perfectly good beef sirloin to the point that it's only fit for a replacement boot sole. Some people like Coke, some Pepsi. If you don't like them, don't shoot them and then expect your hunting partners to want to clean them all. :headknock


----------

